# 72 Yr. Old Hapkido Demo



## Paul B (Jul 3, 2006)

If you haven't seen this..you're in for a treat. 

This type of movement is why I train. He starts from static positions most of the time but WHEW..does he get going in a hurry.:boing1: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yZihj8Fi98


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2006)

That's one of the reasons I enjoy and highly respect arts like Hapkido and Aikido because of the "no-touch-me" methods of the arts. The guy is on the ground and at your mercy before they can say boo to a goose. 

I kept chuckling in sympathy at the ukes that were frantically tapping out like crazy at the end of the techniques. The old master is probably like "ehh, they'll live".

Great find.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok, I'm confused. According to this Wikipedia article, Hapkido was officially founded in 1959 by Ji Han Jae. So... how does a 47 year old art have a 72 year old demo?


----------



## Paul B (Jul 3, 2006)

It's cool,man. The practitioner himself is/was 72. Sorry about that.:asian: 

Also..without going too much into that which has been done to death. 

To use a simplistic approach...Choi DJN "founded" Hapkido as an Art.. Ji Han Jae DJN added techniques to it and "coined" the name Hapkido,which shortened it down from Hapkiyukwonsool or Hapkiyusool,depending on which faction you're listening to this week.

He (Ji Han Jae) also is responsible for close to 85% of the practitioners out there. However..I am one of those not from his line,but I can still very much appreciate the movement. Hope this helped.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> It's cool,man. The practitioner himself is/was 72. Sorry about that.:asian:


Ahhhhhh, ok. I can't view youtube content at work (shhhhhh), so I was just going by the thread title.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul,

Thank you for putting the correct lineage down.  Ji Han Jae and Won-Kwang Wha were two of Choi's most notable students.  That is some absolutely awesome Hapkido on display.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 3, 2006)

Not a prob,man. I knew you would dig it. :wink2:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 4, 2006)

That was awesome. Just plain awesome. And not in that southern-california-surfer-awesome kind of way, either...but it is pretty cool.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope I can still move like that at 72!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jul 4, 2006)

Great clip! Thanks for posting it Paul!  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Paul B (Jul 4, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I hope I can still move like that at 72!


 
I wish I could move that good now.:lol: 

I know all the technique he shows..just can put 'em together quite that nicely. He has a heck of a receiver also. One little miscue and he'd be having to hand an arm back. :uhoh:


----------



## Ghost58 (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice clip, did anyone notice his name? Thanks Paul!!!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem,Ghost. I am glad you liked it. 

 I think his name is GM Yoon. I also found out that he is closer to 80 yrs. old. Jeesh.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Loved that demo!  I saw a lot of techniques that look exactly like some of the things we do in our NGA dojo...and got a few ideas for linking techniques together.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad you liked it,Jeff. 

I've never been to a NGA Dojo before,but the more I hear the about the NGA approach to technique the more I like it.


----------



## mateo (Jul 4, 2006)

A while back this topic got discussed elsewhere:

http://www.hapkidoforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=642&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=guy&start=0

It turns out that he is 72. 

...Heck, old enough.

I post the link only because the observations and information is not my own.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice..Thanks Matthew.:asian:


----------



## mateo (Jul 4, 2006)

No worries,

For those not wishing to wade through the thread he is identified as Master Yoon Sei Kueon (other Western spellings also acceptable!)

of the "Hapkido Kook Moo Kwan" 

and possibly the head of the "Chunnam Hapkido Association" in Cholla Nam Do.

Thanks to Thomas over at the Hapkido Forum.


----------

